# Form 1040 help...



## dmjun (Aug 18, 2016)

I am currently living and working here in South Korea. 

I am trying to file my 1040 and 2555-EZ. 

I am working as an English teacher so my income is under $30,000 per year. 

I was able to fill out the 2555-EZ without any problems as it seems quite straight forward but am having some difficulties with form 1040. 

On form 1040, page 1, it all just seems like zeros except my income in us dollars. I am having problems with page 2. 

Are there any examples or just a straight forward standard for filling out the second page??

I'm so confused with #40 down. 

Any help would be really appreciated. 

Thank you in advance.

D


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The form 2555-EZ tells you where to put the numbers you arrive at on the form 1040.

Your income in US $ goes on line 7 (and should be the same number you used on the 2555-EZ to calculate your FEIE unless this is your first year (and thus a partial year) in Korea. The figure from line 18 of the 2555-EZ goes in parentheses on line 21 of the 1040 like it says on the form.

You subtract line 21 from the total of the other lines above that (most of which will probably be 0 or blank) and then carry that down to line 37. Turn over the form, copy the figure from line 37 to line 38 and just follow the instructions down the rest of the form, leaving any line blank that doesn't apply to you. Basically, you'll probably just fill out lines 41, 42 and 43. As long as line 43 turns out to be zero, put 0 in line 44, and again in line 78. Sign the forms and send them in.

If you want examples of how to fill out the forms, take a look at Pub 54 (for overseas taxpayers, but be aware that the examples they include are probably way more complicated than your forms), or Pub 17.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

